
RandomDNS – aims to improve the security, privacy and anonymity of DNSCrypt - XzetaU8
https://github.com/pwnsdx/RandomDNS
======
mike-cardwell
"RandomDNS aims to improve the security, privacy and anonymity of DNSCrypt."

"It can randomize the server choice at runtime and can rotate it frequently."

Re privacy, randomizing the server choice reduces privacy. It means they all
end up with your DNS queries instead of just one of them. This is exactly why
Tor has entry guards.

I can't see any evidence of this application increasing security or
"anonymity" either.

~~~
MajesticHobo
What about a system that uses a different server for each separate lookup?

~~~
mike-cardwell
Still less preferable to just using one server

------
CiPHPerCoder
Why not just forward DNSCrypt queries over Tor?

~~~
cat-dev-null
What's the point? DNSCrypt is already encrypted and Tor offers zero privacy
but it does offer the FBI helpfully monitoring to de-anonymize Tor clients and
servers. Using a VPN and DNSCrypt together would far better. Plus, Tor adds
unnecessary latency (unusable for daily use) and suspicion, rendering it's
benefit nearly nullified apart from paedophiles or people trading drugs.

i2p and others seem to be headed in the right direction as to future of
distributed, overlay networks.

[https://vpn-services.bestreviews.net/vpn-comparison/](https://vpn-
services.bestreviews.net/vpn-comparison/)

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
> DNSCrypt is already encrypted and Tor offers zero privacy but it does offer
> the FBI helpfully monitoring to de-anonymize Tor clients and servers.

This is pure FUD.

> Using a VPN and DNSCrypt together would far better.

[https://gist.github.com/joepie91/5a9909939e6ce7d09e29](https://gist.github.com/joepie91/5a9909939e6ce7d09e29)

Don't use VPN services.

~~~
Matt3o12_
We'll, I trust my VPN equally or more then my ISP. In Germany, there has been
a lot of debate about the so called data retention law. While I assume that my
VPN does the same, the data is a lot less valuable because I'm well over 4,000
miles.

~~~
joepie91_
> the data is a lot less valuable because I'm well over 4,000 miles.

That is a very dangerous assumption to be making.

------
cat-dev-null
Can't see the benefit when I have load-balancing and HA using dnsmasq fronting
dnscrypt-proxy to 6 separate hosts.

------
Daviey
My assumption was that this service would provide random responses to look
ups.

~~~
ape4
Now _that_ would be secure.

------
nyan4
If only people stopped writing this stuff in javascript.

~~~
mbreedlove
I agree. It seems like a maintainability issue. I can't imagine anyone
familiar enough with DNS to contribute has experience working with Node.

Maybe I'm wrong...

~~~
toolz
I would never contribute to a JS project, but it is the most used language in
the world. Which language would you expect to have more overlap than the most
used language in the world?

~~~
bluejekyll
It is NOT the most used:
[http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe_index](http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe_index)

Java is number one, still. Like six years running at least. JavaScript is
somewhere between 4-8 depending on the survey you look at.

